# Take a look at my 25 year old Craftsman



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

Just pick this up today off FB. Original owner.
5hp, 22", electric start..



























As you can see it was $659 back in 1996. Very nice condition. Needs a starter rope and handle and few adjustments but that's about it. Paid $75 for it. Might keep it for myself as I don't have any on hand right now and they're tough to find decent ones anymore.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I believe they were built better in those years. good score.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Great buy for $75. Great.

If you need parts, Murray made this. All parts are still available. 

Interesting to see a receipt.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This is why I will NEVER buy a new snowblower, motorcycle, car, truck, skateboard , or anything.

Let the original owner suffer all the depreciation. If you know what to look for you can find great deals.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice find, looks well taken care of .....


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

looks like a nice machine but i would say that thing is built at the beginning of when those machines became cheaply built. first thing i would do is see if it is a single or dual shaft engine. i am not a huge fan of those engines. they never seem to age as good as the 8hp engines do. i wouldn't get rid of your other snowblower till you are sure you are 100% happy with the machine. i had a older version of that machine with a dual shaft engine. loved the machine but hated the 5hp engine. ran great but the 5hp engine just didn't have the power to really move snow.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

At least this is a 22" machine, the 5hp Tecumseh is terrible on a 24" machine in deep wet snow.


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

IMHO, you paid about $50 more than it was worth. i feel those craftsman blowers were not very well made, and broke a lot.


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

Elfiero said:


> IMHO, you paid about $50 more than it was worth. i feel those craftsman blowers were not very well made, and broke a lot.


That's funny.👍
Guarantee it would sell around here $250-$300..


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

just because you may find someone to pay that much for it doesn't mean it is worth that much. if the machine doesn't perform good then your pretty much just scamming a un-suspecting buyer out of money based on the machine looking good. at least at $75 it is an ok price for what it is. i would personally never buy one of those but that is me


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Great purchase. I'd buy those all day long vs the modern MTD built machines.


----------



## jmg (Jul 19, 2021)

looks great
nice price wow I just spent $350.00 dam


----------



## Old JD Guy (Dec 10, 2020)

That’s a nice old machine, you done good!


----------



## JiminRI (Mar 26, 2016)

A very good buy for a light duty snow blower. It is fairly light and maneuverable.
I had one almost exactly like it. Unfortunately it was nearly useless in heavy, wet snow or end-of-driveway piles.


----------



## Spritey64 (Jun 27, 2021)

I own the sold green version (~ 1994) and just replaced the engine this year with a Harbor Freight 6.5HP. All worked well - just some of the horseies ran away. For $75 - you could not have gotten hurt.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice to find older machines in nice shape


----------



## keithb7 (Aug 31, 2020)

Great score. I'd have bought it too. We don't get wet heavy snow up here where I am. Just light fluffy stuff.
Saying that, I do own a Green Craftsman with an 11 HP Tecumseh Snow King. 30" swath. I cuts wonderfully through snow piles I create with my ATV/Blade.


----------

